# How do you think the market by June 2010?



## sporeacco (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you for any opinion.

How do you people think the market of Singapore could be by June 2010?

Thanks.


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

the industry and local job markets based on a recent report shows a improvement overall and the GDP annual growth has been revised to 7 to 9%.

so do you have a job.. or thinking to coming here to look for a job???


----------



## sporeacco (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re:*



eleewhm said:


> the industry and local job markets based on a recent report shows a improvement overall and the GDP annual growth has been revised to 7 to 9%.
> 
> so do you have a job.. or thinking to coming here to look for a job???



Hi thanks for your reply.

An annual growth like that is really good. I actually noticed eco status there started to recover, based on data seems so, from 2nd quarter of 2009 by then I had been granted an EPEC.

According to the EPEC, I am supposed to seeking an employment there and obtaining Singapore work experience is no harm. So I will go you know EPEC is time framed...


----------

